# Please help to choose good film school in Canada



## Roman Gryndii (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am looking for good film/video production program in Canada. I am from other country, so it is hard to choose for me. I have already known that a lot of school it is just useless wasting of money and I want to choose correct school. Please help me with my choice. (I am looking for 2 years not very expensive program) Any comments will be helpful for me, thank you
P.S maybe it is possible to find good non expensive program in the US?


----------



## jyotirmay (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey! What a co-incidents! i am looking for some information like this but i want some information by comparing two film schools! Ok thats my problem i will find it soon. Now lets answer your question.

There are few Universities offer Bachelor Degree Film Production Program. These are quite expansive for international student. University of British Columbia, Simon Fraser University, Rayerson University, York University and Of course The Concordia University. Concordia Uiversity is less expansive compare to other University which cost around $21000 CAD.
Well all of these Universities offer 4 Years degree but one thing is common in these Universities and that is "Competitive"
It's not easy to get acceptance to there. You have to submit your Portfolio and there is limited Seat available for the students (Both for Domestic and International). Concordia University is the first University in Canada that offers Bachelor degree in Film Production. There facility is unparalleled and Best of course. They have only 60 Seat for the students. Last year there are 600 Students applied in this program (Including me haha) . They required the creative works. By the way my portfolio has reacted last year and this year i applied again. York University has the largest studio in Canada compare to other University. Well in a short it's very difficult to get acceptance in Universities.

Now lets take a look upon some hope! There are many College offered Diploma and Advanced diploma in Film Production. I would like to take some name ofcourse..

Confederation College -2 Year Film Program

Niagara College -3  Year Advance Diploma program- Broadcasting - Radio, TV and Film ( You can choose Film Production)

Sault College- 2 year Diploma in Film Production ( No industry equipment access except few DSLR Camera but offer some workshop with high standard equipment)

Centennial College -  3 Year Advance Diploma Broadcasting - Radio, Television, Film & Digital Media ( Combine study in Television and Film)

Senecca College - Offers Same as Centennial College

Humber College- 4 Year Bachelor Degree in Film Production ( No industry equipment except some DSLR and other cameras)

Loyalist College- 3 Year Advance Diploma Program in Film and TV Production (Combined)

And at last

Sheridan College - 4 year Bachelor Degree and It's considered among the best College in Film Production program but it's quite expansive International tuition around $26000 CAD. Highly competitive as Universities and it requires to submit a particular portfolio based on their topic . I have been seeing since last 2 years that they require to submit 2 minute short film on the topic "Water"

There are few more college may exist that offers film program but above list is best compare to other.There are other very popular film schools such as Vanucover film school and Torronto film school but they takes too much Tuition.

The above low cost college has low tuition fee around $14000 CAD-$16000 CAD and most interesting thing is ... They are not competitive even they don't require to submit a portfolio (except Centennial and Senneca). These two required portfolio but do not worry Amature level work will be accepted in any film schools in Canada including Universities. They just want to see your endavbours to create something Artistic.

I have applied Concordia, Cinfederation,Centinnial,Niagara and Sault college and Till now i got accepted letter from Sault and Confederation college and My portfolio has been accepted in Centennial college now they will evaluate my academic result and give me a decision.If i get accaptance from Concordia then it will be a dream come true!! I worked hard to build my portfolio for that University and compare to previous accepted portfolio my work is good for sure! but i said there are only 60 Seats! so it will be to competitive!

Well if you ask me then i would like to recommend you to apply at Confederation college. They just began to accept student for upcoming FALL. They Trained students with Arri Alexa camera.There tuition is around $16000 CAD but if you need more less tuition college then Apply at Niagara College there tuition is around $14000 CAD. But be careful almost all the College and University offer only one season per year that's and most of them accept student in FALL season. All other university application has closed now they open the application in October and closed in February 1 (Few of them closed in January 15) . The colleges accept student till July but better to apply early because few of the colleges has a deadline to equal consideration date if you apply after that date then you will be served first come first serve service! Centinnial college does the same after February 1 but they have not started it because still
they have sufficient amount of seat .

Well this is it. Hope it's helped. feel free to asked me any question if required.


----------

